#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegestufe 3 nicht mehr nötig >

## Anonymisiert

hallo,
was kann man tun, wenn man die Pflegestufe heruntergestuft haben möchte? Ich fühl mich nicht wohl dabei, Geld für was zu bekommen, was mir nicht zusteht. Hab schon bei der Krankenkasse deswegen angerufen, die sagten mir, ich solle es so laufen lassen, irgendwann meldet sich ja sowieso wieder der Medizinische Dienst zur Überprüfung. Ich hab nur Angst, dass ich dann alles zurückzahlen muss. Und ausserdem empfinde ich das als bodenlose Sauerei, wenn das immer so läuft, na da wissen wir ja wo unsere Gelder hingehen. Die sollen doch froh sein, dass ich mich melde. Aber Ehrlichkeit ist in unserer Gesellschaft anscheinend nicht so wichtig. Vielleicht war aber auch die Mitarbeiterin von der Krankenkasse überfordert, denn wer gibt schon freiwillig die Pflegestufe auf.  
Hat irgend Jemand noch eine Idee was ich tun kann, denn ich bin echt froh, dass ich wieder so einigermaßen klar komme und eine niedrigere Pflegestufe reicht für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen aus.

----------


## kaya

Du kannst den MDK direkt anrufen. 
Vielleicht hast Du noch den Bescheid über die Einstufung liegen, dann hast Du auch eine Telefonnummer und einen Ansprechpartner. Sonst einfach die entsprechende Nummer im Telefonbuch oder im Internet suchen.

----------


## BBienchen

Hallo,
es gibt die Pflegekasse, die benachrichtigt werden muss, wenn einem die Pflegestufe nicht mehr zu steht. Bei der Pflegestufe 3 kommt doch auch immer viertel jährlich ein Pflegedienst und kontrolliert die Pflegebedürftigkeit. Er kann auch bei der Pflegekasse anrufen und alles in die Wege leiten. Der MDK bekommt von der Pflegekasse immer die Aufträge. In dem Begutachtungsprotokoll steht auch, wann die nächste Begutachtung ist. Meistens bei einem Schlaganfall o.a. in einem halben Jahr. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------

